# Chautauqua lake new York muskie



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anybody ever fished there for muskie, tried searching the sight but nothing popped up. Looking between here or a lake in Canada seems like a lot of good info on the internet and a lot closer drive.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It's been a while for me but it's a good lake, really two lakes and the upper lake is much different than the lower lake separated by Bemus Point. There are a bunch on threads on the lake and some nice pictures of some hogs caught there.

Lake St. Clair is also a good musky water but a much bigger lake. Chautauqua is closer to the Canadian experience than St. Clair.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We've been on the US side of St clair and did ok looking for a different experience I know the different pools are very different what side is best for muskie I'm assuming the shallower


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

When I was there, we had better luck trolling and casting the weed edge in the northern half of the lake.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fished it last August for a week... First time there but the wife and I caught 7 ranging from 32-40". Nothing really big but decent numbers....all fish came from the North end. We did a half day. Charter with Mike Sperry from Chautauqua reel outdoors... He was great and taught some good tactics that helped make the week successful....we even caught a double header trolling... Caught 4 casting and three trolling for the week....


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice good reports, I guess we're just stuck to narrowing it down between there or a lake in Canada


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

We are planning a trip at the end of June


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

It is an awesome smallmouth lake also .


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

there are a few tackle shops, one listed previously, that have good Chautauqua reports and can give good info.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Great thanks for the help everybody will let everyone know what we decide


----------



## zb113705 (Jun 10, 2015)

Go out with Todd Young from Muddy Creek Guides for a day. Great guy and has fished the lake his whole life. We did really well the 3 days we were there in August last year....my girlfriend caught a 43" and a 44" casting the North end.

Good Luck


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Have fished it several times, generally for bass, but have put in a little bit of time casting the weed edges for musky. I've caught a few from mid 30's to 43". There are some pigs in that lake though. I've had follows from 50" fish. The lungelumber lure website has a gallery with some nice Chautauqua fish, if you are curious. Most of the folks there troll for them.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm heading there in July for some bass fishing and trolling with the girlfriend . Gonna stay at Pine Hill Cottages I think which is close to the bridge on the west side .


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

sharp33 said:


> I'm heading there in July for some bass fishing and trolling with the girlfriend . Gonna stay at Pine Hill Cottages I think which is close to the bridge on the west side .


Pine Hill is where I always stay as well...itching to get back up! Good luck and enjoy the trip.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

heidlers said:


> Pine Hill is where I always stay as well...itching to get back up! Good luck and enjoy the trip.


This is my first time staying at Pine Hill . Did you like it there? How are the slips? Two years ago I camped at Camp Chautauqua . It was almost as expensive , really busy , and the they made you $20 a day just for a slip that was a half mile away . It was ok just looking to upgrade.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I like it. Nothing fancy, but is quiet, clean and convenient. I always stay in one of the lake facing, lower level motel deck rooms (the one on the left as you enter- think it is unit E?). Slips are no more than 70-100yds. Just make sure you have enough extension cord if you need to charge batteries on boat. The only electrical socket is at head of dock on shore. I like staying mid lake to make fishing both ends convenient.


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

kx36594 said:


> Fished it last August for a week... First time there but the wife and I caught 7 ranging from 32-40". Nothing really big but decent numbers....all fish came from the North end. We did a half day. Charter with Mike Sperry from Chautauqua reel outdoors... He was great and taught some good tactics that helped make the week successful....we even caught a double header trolling... Caught 4 casting and three trolling for the week....


Was the double header on a weather (storm) event? It's amazing you can think they don't exist and then get a double! Thanks for the report


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Doubleheader didn't Come on any real weather event....did come unexpected trolling over deep water taking a short cut back for lunch


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

I second your choice for Pine Hill.....have rented both cabins as well as motel rooms, and they are clean and kept up....take plenty of dock rope as you'll need several to dock your rig away from the main dock (so it doesn't get banged up from the wind/wakes). If you run down to the far south end (mouth of the river than flows out of the lake) be careful as you get down that way as there are two large rock piles....they are marked but if the wind is blowing and you don't see the markers, you could be buying a new prop (or worse).

Have always enjoyed this lake, as you never know what will be biting....LM or SM, Musky or walleyes, and even panfish....good luck with your trip.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone been fishing since the opener? The wife and I will be there the week of June 20... hoping fa successful week....any information would be greatly appreciated!!! Willing to share information from our trip...


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

kx36594 said:


> Anyone been fishing since the opener? The wife and I will be there the week of June 20... hoping fa successful week....any information would be greatly appreciated!!! Willing to share information from our trip...


I was at Lake Chautauqua May 20,21,22 , caught our limit of nice yellow perch each day ( fathead minnows with a small jig ) we did not catch any walleye , I can not figure out that Lake for Walleye , It's hard to use live bait for Walleye with all the panfish, we did not fish for Bass or Muskie , but they will be in season when you go and should be going good .......... docks for LM , rocks for SM .....FYI: Ellicott Brewing Co. in Bemus is a really nice place to grab a beer


----------



## DVDAngelo (Aug 20, 2013)

I grew on on this lake and only fished for smallmouth until two years ago. Caught a 43" and 38" last August in the Dewittville Bay area on the upper lake.
Also Hogan's Hut in Stow is a good place to get updates on fishing for them.. They have a Facebook page that gives fresh info. Good luck.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone have any helpful current information? Been here since Sunday and am struggling to say the least.... targeting muskies....PM if you can help us out.... fishing the North end....


----------



## zb113705 (Jun 10, 2015)

kx36594 said:


> Anyone have any helpful current information? Been here since Sunday and am struggling to say the least.... targeting muskies....PM if you can help us out.... fishing the North end....


Find the inside turns of those weed beds and either rip a big perch colored jerk bait (don't be shy there are 55" fish in there I'm positive) over top of them or troll in 20ft south from the marina on the west side where you mark the baitfish keeping the lures 2-5ft above where theyre holding. Good Luck.


----------

